# Orris Root Powder



## pink-north (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was reading a thread about using orris root to fix the scent in soaps. I've never done this, but would like some help. Can anyone give me some pointers please? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## digit (Aug 17, 2008)

I am interested in this too. I often see the recs to do it, but I have not seen how to do it. 

Also, how do you go about "fixing" an EO with Litsea?

Digit


----------



## doolittle (Aug 17, 2008)

I am very interested in this also.

Kathy


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 17, 2008)

Me,too.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 17, 2008)

Add me to the interested list as well.


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 25, 2008)

So did we ever find out about this?  I have Orris Root on order...  What is the recommended usage for orris root powder used as a scent fixative?


----------



## digit (Aug 26, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that this is a highly classified secret as I have searched for definative instructions on it. Now......I need to learn the requirements for obtaining the secret handshake for the map that leads to the location to get the encryption code for the elusive directions.  I tried my decoder ring from the Fruit Loops, but have not gotten anywhere. It usually works when my Magic 8 Ball fails me.  :roll: 

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 26, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that this is a highly classified secret as I have searched for definative instructions on it. Now......I need to learn the requirements for obtaining the secret handshake for the map that leads to the location to get the encryption code for the elusive directions.  I tried my decoder ring from the Fruit Loops, but have not gotten anywhere. It usually works when my Magic 8 Ball fails me.  :roll:
> 
> Digit



 

Digit, I think you are right.  Government Classified Top Secret Orris Root Powder Usage Recommendations... buried in a file in an undisclosed location, never to be found...

Hehe, you crack me up.


----------



## digit (Aug 27, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Top Secret Orris Root Powder Usage Recommendations... buried in a file in an undisclosed location, never to be found...



Never say "never"................we shall seek and find.   **Insert theme to Mission Impossible here** 

Digit


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going on a reconnaissance mission into unknown territory. I will report back with my results!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 27, 2008)

Found it!  One post in 6 years of posts.....the soaper that used orris to anchor used 1/2 tsp per KG of oils.....so about a tsp per pound! 

Be aware that some people are sensitive to orris....if you're sensitive to iris...don't do it.


----------



## justme (Aug 27, 2008)

well bless your heart, now when do you add it ? Into the water? into the oils or do you mix it with the eo/fo before adding to the oils?  I know I want all the answers ....sorry


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 27, 2008)

justme said:
			
		

> well bless your heart, now when do you add it ? Into the water? into the oils or do you mix it with the eo/fo before adding to the oils?  I know I want all the answers ....sorry



I believe that they added it at trace with the EO.  I wouldn't think you would need it with good fragrance oil....mine are pretty robust....even the citrus ones.


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 27, 2008)

MikeInPdx said:
			
		

> Found it!  One post in 6 years of posts.....the soaper that used orris to anchor used 1/2 tsp per KG of oils.....so about a tsp per pound!
> 
> Be aware that some people are sensitive to orris....if you're sensitive to iris...don't do it.



You are the man.  Your country thanks you for your heroic efforts!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## digit (Aug 27, 2008)

Good find Mike!    I always see to do it, but never how. Which could make a huge difference. 

I did find this about using dendritic salt to anchor with: 
1 tsp per pound, add EO or FO to salt, dissovle in a bit of heated water, soap or oils. Add to product.

Digit


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 27, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Good find Mike!    I always see to do it, but never how. Which could make a huge difference.
> 
> I did find this about using dendritic salt to anchor with:
> 1 tsp per pound, add EO or FO to salt, dissovle in a bit of heated water, soap or oils. Add to product.
> ...



Thanks Digit....that would be a great option instead of the orris.


----------



## Sholdy (Aug 27, 2008)

The info from where I get orris root is touse approximately 1 teaspoon for 5 pounds of soap oils!

Also, you can add it to lye water, although I've always added it at trace.

The plot thickens... !


----------



## cdwinsby (Aug 27, 2008)

I use orris root in all of my soap batches....1/2 tsp ppo is the amount I use and I either add the powder to thinly traced soap or just put it in with the oils and mix well.

Using essential oils like litsae cubeba to fix scents is easy....just include it in with the blend of scents.    Some base and middle notes work well in extending the life of some of the top notes that disappear quickly. When blending essential oils, just include a base note or two. If your using fragrance oils, you probably don't need a fixative...they seem to last much longer than some eo's. 

Here is a quote from my essential oils page about fixatives.

"Fixatives are ingredients that are used in soap making to hold or "fix" a scent to the soap. They are quite useful when you want to make oils like sweet orange or other fleeting top notes last longer. 

Benzoin powder or e/o, orris root powder, frankincense e/o, patchouli e/o, oakmoss e/o, cedarwood e/o, myrrh e/o, ylang ylang e/o, vetiver e/o, copaiba balsam e/o and kaolin clay are all examples of fixatives that can be used in soapmaking."


----------



## digit (Aug 27, 2008)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> Using essential oils like litsae cubeba to fix scents is easy....just include it in with the blend of scents.



Thank you very much Cathy!!!     I actually bought several ounces of Litsea just for this purpose. 

Pardon me for being a rock................I add a small amount of oils to my orris root powder, then add my EO to that, then add to the raw soap, correct?

Digit


----------



## cdwinsby (Aug 27, 2008)

You could but I just usually mix the orris root powder in 'as is' into the lightly traced soap. Sometimes I add it to the pot of melted oils and mix well making sure all lumps are gone.

As for the essential oils, I always add those at a light trace.


----------



## digit (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you Cathy.     So there is no technique or timing other than trace for it.

Your site is so wonderful. I need to go back and spend more time there.

Digit


----------



## MikeInPdx (Aug 28, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Thank you Cathy.     So there is no technique or timing other than trace for it.
> 
> Your site is so wonderful. I need to go back and spend more time there.
> 
> Digit



I totally agree....thank you for posting and thank you for including a link to your site in your siggy!


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 28, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Good find Mike!    I always see to do it, but never how. Which could make a huge difference.
> 
> I did find this about using dendritic salt to anchor with:
> 1 tsp per pound, add EO or FO to salt, dissovle in a bit of heated water, soap or oils. Add to product.
> ...



What is dendritic salt?


----------



## digit (Aug 28, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> What is dendritic salt?



Here ya go.   http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=4786
I add FO to dendrite salt and add to sea salt to make it go further. (and sometimes stretch the mix with epsom salt) Never used it in soap.

Digit


----------



## Molly (Sep 5, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I was reading a thread about using orris root to fix the scent in soaps. I've never done this, but would like some help. Can anyone give me some pointers please? I would really appreciate it.



I have never used it for soap, I usually use benzoin which I find works well. i am in Ottawa area - do you know where to get orris root?? I need it for pot pourri??


----------



## eargirly (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a site with several recipes for scents with orris root added at trace.  Seems they suggest 1/2 to 1 tsp per 2.2 pounds of soap, just depending.  

http://www.cranberrylane.com/recipes-soaps.htm


----------

